# Sites near Liverpool



## 108995 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking for site/stopover in July/August that will put me near to either public transport or a reasonably short drive into the Liverpool area - specifically Alder Hey Hospital - does anyone have any suggestions please?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

How about one in Southport, CC has one and use the train for the trip into Liverpool?

peedee


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

We stayed at Formby point a couple of weeks ago, its a really nice site and was only £12 with electric. Its right next the sand dunes which connect to the beech, which is nice, but I'd keep an eye on kids as they could get lost.

http://www.formbypointcaravanpark.co.uk/tourers.html

Zoe


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Caravan club site at Thyrsaston on Wirral,about 2 miles from West Kirby electric train into Liverpool.
Or Grange Farm Storeton Wirral also in CC guide book.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.watersidelodge.co.uk

Dudleian, this is a Southport C&CC cl site, £10p.n. with ehu, there is water and a dump, and best of all its only a 10 minute walk to town centre with the railway station for liverpool and many bus routes you may even find one to take you straight too Alder Hey.

Bob


----------



## 108995 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response (great things thes forum sites!) I didn't really want to join the C&CC as we're just in the UK for this three week trip (coming over from France) - I guess some of them take non-members though?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dudleian, if you wanted to stay in Southport give "Susan" or "Mike" a call on 01704 510900 explain your situation and i am sure they will accommodate you.

I will ring the bus company later and see if you could get a direct service from Southport to Alder Hey Hospital.

Bob


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest staying in Southport to access Alder Hey. Alder Hey is very dificult to get to from North Liverpool. Buses are out of the question and a train journey involves a 30-40 minute ride then a 20 min bus journey with another 10 minute walk.

Having said all that, the site at Formby would involve about a 40 minute drive, which is more acceptable. Parking at the hospital is £1.50 a day but a 10 day ticket can be purchased for £7.5 at the cash office.


----------



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi,

We're booked into a CL site in Bebington, near Birkenhead for the Tall Ships later this month. Apparently it's very close to the railway and only takes 20 mins into Central Liverpool at a cost of £2. The site is Grange Farm, Little Storeton Village, Bebington, £9 a night with electrics.

Hope this helps


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

If you are going to Alder Hey because you have a sick child you may get accommodation for free at Ronald McDonald House. This is a place with about 70 bedrooms, specifically for parents with children at the hospital. Priority is given to parents who live outside the area/have children whose illness is of a more critical nature. You cannot book this in advance, it is based on a referral system when you are admitted. The likelihood is that you may get a room based on the fact you are unable to commute. However, it is dependent on availability and the discretion of the ward/Ronald McDonald House.

Another option is to stay at a campsite just off the M62. The end of the M62 at Liverpool is only a 5 minute drive from the hospital. This makes access easier than from Formby/Southport.

There is a CC CL site at Melling, close to the M57. This involves a 20 minute drive to Alder Hey. The site is Lyons Farm Caravan Club C L,
which takes only caravans and MHs, but only 5 at a time.

Hope this helps


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dudleian, i have checked the travel arrangements from Southport and as Tim said they involve a train ride, a 5 min. walk and then a short bus ride, so i would take Tim's advise if that suits you better. good luck.

Bob


----------



## 108995 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the useful info - especially Bob (cheers!) and Tim (our son already has accomodation at McD House and we're hoping there are no height barriers at the car park!) 
As a newby to UK campervanning (sorry to say they're SO much more 'van friendly' over here, wild camping is almost expected!) which is the best Club to join. To access someof the sites we're going to need to be members so which is best CC or C&CC?


----------

